# School me on stihl trimmers



## T-Dozzer (Feb 2, 2019)

Bought some property with a ton underbrush. Mostly blackberry. Some of it pretty big in diameter.
I need a good trimmee that takes both line and a blade. Prefer to stick with Stihl. 
I dont know much about them. It wont see alot of use other the initial knock down, periodic maintenance and yard work every once in a while.
What do I need? Friend said stick with F class.

Thanks


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok i would get a kombi or just a FS 91 you need the bicycle handles for the brush or like a FS 111 will take of all of your needs


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 2, 2019)

My FS-250R is an animal. Not sure what the current equivalent to it is though.


----------



## 86 350x (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree I have a Fs250 with the bike handle it will handle anything a brush saw is designed for, and then some


----------



## T-Dozzer (Feb 3, 2019)

Can you put a star blade or circular blade on the 250?


----------



## T-Dozzer (Feb 3, 2019)

Can you put a star blade or circular blade on the 250?


----------



## 86 350x (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah I run the saw blade but you could also run that other star blade, if your running the string trimmer head you can cut clean threw a hay field all kinds of power


----------



## T-Dozzer (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like what Im after. Thanks.


----------



## catbuster (Feb 4, 2019)

The 250 is out of production. The 131 is where it’s at for that type of work eight now. It weighs less and does almost the same power, burns less fuel and is a lot smootber. The FS 240 is the direct replacement but it’s heavier.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 5, 2019)

The FS131 is very nice and has plenty of power to handle a brush blade.


----------



## T-Dozzer (Feb 6, 2019)

Can you get it with out the bicycle bars?


----------



## DND 9000 (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes, there is the FS 131 R and FS 131 R-Z with round handle.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 6, 2019)

T-Dozzer said:


> Can you get it with out the bicycle bars?



Yes, mine came with bike bars, harness, string head and trimmer guard, blade adapter and brush cutter guard. The brush cutter blades want you to use a different guard, it's much narrower and all metal. Grass blades can use the trimmer guard.


----------



## Okie294life (Feb 6, 2019)

Echo 410u or an fs240. I’m hating on some 4mix stihls sorry. Too much crap to go wrong, and it does. You could also go with a 94 and a bike handle but since it’s only 27cc it might not have enough a**.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 7, 2019)

I've only got one Four-Mix Stihl, and it's my HT-131. It does make some torque. Even the place I special-ordered it from, was surprised when it came in and they prepped it for delivery.

I know it's on the delicate side when it comes to moving parts and such. That's the reason why no one but me uses it.


----------



## Okie294life (Feb 7, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I've only got one Four-Mix Stihl, and it's my HT-131. It does make some torque. Even the place I special-ordered it from, was surprised when it came in and they prepped it for delivery.
> 
> I know it's on the delicate side when it comes to moving parts and such. That's the reason why no one but me uses it.


I’m envious of the fs250 I would bet that thing is a beast. I almost got one off Craigslist for 150$ before I could roll on it someone else had beat me to it. Worked on a fs90, only two years old, several different issues. I was really surprised that it didn’t hold up better to part time abuse.


----------



## T-Dozzer (Feb 7, 2019)

Four mix? Are we talking 4-stroke?


----------



## Okie294life (Feb 7, 2019)

The 4 mix is a 2 stroke with valves like a 4 stroke. They have more torque because they can better control the combustion cycle. They also have more crap that can grenade, like valves that have to be adjusted.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Okie294life said:


> I’m envious of the fs250 I would bet that thing is a beast. I almost got one off Craigslist for 150$ before I could roll on it someone else had beat me to it. Worked on a fs90, only two years old, several different issues. I was really surprised that it didn’t hold up better to part time abuse.




I like mine, but it can be a bit of a little pissy b***h when it comes to starting it for the 1st time for the day. Once warm, it's all good. Very susceptible to flooding though when cold


----------



## sawfun (Feb 17, 2019)

Okie294life said:


> The 4 mix is a 2 stroke with valves like a 4 stroke. They have more torque because they can better control the combustion cycle. They also have more crap that can grenade, like valves that have to be adjusted.


The 4-mix is a 4 stroke, NOT a two strokei that uses mix for lubrication.


----------



## catbuster (Feb 17, 2019)

sawfun said:


> The 4-mix is a 4 stroke, NOT a two strokei that uses mix for lubrication.



It’s a four stroke engine with valves that uses mix for lube. It’s a fun concept that works really well and if you adjust valves or have them adjusted every 200 hours or so they last a long time and run well. In a commercial application, I adjust them every winter shutdown. For a residential application the machines are replaced because of age before they need the valves adjusted. 

Just like M-Tronic, this has been out a while and it’s proven itself, people are just afraid of change.


----------



## Sebago Guide (Feb 20, 2019)

After I dumped a bunch of trees on my property, the little oak's started growing like crazy, and many of the stumps sprouted 10-20 sprouts in no time. I searched for a brush cutter and ended up with the Stihl FS130 with the round loop handle. I keep the circular saw blade on it at all times. Never switched it back to the trimmer. It cuts through the wippets quite nicely, until you hit a rock. I've been tempted to try the three-arm blade. Plenty of power, no issues getting it to start when I use it twice a year.


----------



## Okie294life (Feb 22, 2019)

catbuster said:


> It’s a four stroke engine with valves that uses mix for lube. It’s a fun concept that works really well and if you adjust valves or have them adjusted every 200 hours or so they last a long time and run well. In a commercial application, I adjust them every winter shutdown. For a residential application the machines are replaced because of age before they need the valves adjusted.
> 
> Just like M-Tronic, this has been out a while and it’s proven itself, people are just afraid of change.


I guess you are right but too much crap to keep track of for me, and if I’m going to go through all the trouble of mixing gas, I would rather get all the power I can for the weight.


----------

